# Soft bump on lower eyelid... ?



## GreatDane123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi, First time user here!

I have a 4 1/2 yr old female Great Dane. About a week ago, I noticed a pink, small, and soft bump on her left lower eyelid. (About the size of a BB (from BB gun)) It hasn't appeared to be bothering her or painful when I touch it and it hasn't grown in size. It has the appearance that if I lanced it, only blood would come out, (but I'm not because of infection risks with it being so close to the eye.) I THINK that she's had one of these once before and it 'just went away', but I'm not for sure.

Here's a link to a picture of it...
http://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/GDane123/Nunya1/IMG_7937a.jpg

And here's a link to anyone who would like to see more than her eye. 
http://s574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/GDane123/1- My Dane/

Thank you for thoughts on this...


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I think I'd be going to the vet even if it turns out to be something relatively simple like an ingrown hair that got infected or a cyst. Because when it comes to our breed you just never know, there are so many different things it can be, and skin lesions, cancers, tumors and the like are a problem...so if it were me, and it didn't go away soon I'd be going to the vet. You are right to not try and lance it. It's too close to the eye and you have no idea for sure what it is yet. You can try warm compresses, maybe put an antibiotic cream on it and see if that takes it down any...but just see a vet to be sure. It could be nothing, but you want to know for sure right?


----------



## GreatDane123 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, I know. Both of her parents died of cancer at about 7yrs old. As you can see from the pics, she's very healthy and I've always aimed for that. She gets no human food, proper diet, exercise etc.. Early detection is always key with cancer so, with the knowledge about her parents, I'll do the best I can as she gets older.

I took her to the vet yesterday. She lanced it and it was a mix of blood and infection. She said it could've been anything from an ingrown hair to a bug bite. I was given an antibiotic cream to put on a couple times a day and that's about it. She's fine and the bump is almost gone.

I was hoping for more of a response and past experience opinions on here so I probably won't be back. At least not to the health questions... But to you, I say thanks.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

GreatDane123 said:


> I was hoping for more of a response and past experience opinions on here so I probably won't be back. At least not to the health questions... But to you, I say thanks.


 Oh don't go just 'cause your first question didn't really get a whole lot of responses!! This is a big forum, things get missed.  It's nothing personal, it just happens.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Unfortunately most people stick to General and rarely venture out.. then First Time forum, and Training. I find Health gets entirely overlooked. I asked what I thought to be a relatively easy question to get feedback on the other day, and it go no responses. It's still sitting at 30 views and not a single opinion... luckily by now I've already got the info I need, but it was concerning at the time as I was hoping for some feedback while I waited. Oh well though, no big deal. 

It does seem odd how some things just get skipped.. I think anything that requires reading seems too troubling for people, rofl.

But in the less-cynical side, I think many people don't feel comfortable giving health advice since "we aren't vets" and all. I feel that way myself for example.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

GreatDane123 said:


> Yes, I know. Both of her parents died of cancer at about 7yrs old. As you can see from the pics, she's very healthy and I've always aimed for that. She gets no human food, proper diet, exercise etc.. Early detection is always key with cancer so, with the knowledge about her parents, I'll do the best I can as she gets older.
> 
> I took her to the vet yesterday. She lanced it and it was a mix of blood and infection. She said it could've been anything from an ingrown hair to a bug bite. I was given an antibiotic cream to put on a couple times a day and that's about it. She's fine and the bump is almost gone.
> 
> I was hoping for more of a response and past experience opinions on here so I probably won't be back. At least not to the health questions... But to you, I say thanks.


You're welcome...sorry I couldn't be more helpful but I'm glad to see the vet took care of it.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Sometimes, the only answer that we feel comfortable with is - Pls see the Vet, and once someone else says that, there's no reason to repeat. I feel uncomfortable speculating about something that may need urgent Vet care...


----------



## ecksian (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm also I first time user - please be gentle!

I just wanted to say thank you so much for making this post. As much as it might not have received the response you were after, it's has been invaluable to me. My 4 1/2 yr old springer has exactly the same bump in exactly the same place, & yours is the only useful reference I've been able to find online! A vet appt has been made & my nerves have been calmed, & its thanks you, your rather beautiful pooch & your post.

Cheers!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Reminds me of the stye Summer had about 2 years ago:










We used antibiotics but hers kept coming back so we had it surgically removed.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Oh don't go just 'cause your first question didn't really get a whole lot of responses!! This is a big forum, things get missed.  It's nothing personal, it just happens.


And sometimes it is because people don't have experieince with that particular issue and don't have anything of value to add. I'm glad it turned out to be an easily treatable issue.


----------



## Optimus (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I have a 9 mos old Great Dane which has a pink blister looking bump above his eye lid, not touching the actual eye lid at all, but very close, right above the actual lid. It almost looks like clear fluid inside. It is the size of a pencil eraser. Any idea's if this is similar to the others discussed?


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Bumps on or around the eye can be related to a multitude of potential issues. You will need to see a vet. 

Some may be a simple sty, some are postules related to thyroid, or impacted tissue/glands, and some may be cancerous. Anything near or related to the eye, I am off to the vet.


----------

